# Debut Novel - Sectors



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello Kindleboards! I'd like to let everyone know about my first novel, Sectors.

*Genre*: Science Fiction

*Description*: A murder has been committed in Westwood. Joseph Marshall, a newly graduated NextGen operative is sent to investigate the only suspect - one of the last remaining Fallen. Will he live long enough to solve the murder or die by the hands of one of the most powerful living weapons ever created?

*Paperback*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0988221101

*Kindle*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DN63JFQ

*Goodreads*: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18209825-sectors

*Blog*: http://soulinblackandwhite.blogspot.com/

You can check out the reviews on both Amazon and Goodreads (some of which overlap).

Now that the most important stuff is out of the way, you can read more about the story below.

*Longer Description*
During the Great War, the Northern Alliance was losing ground to its southern neighbor, Keynosa. The Keynosians were a people whose entire society was built around the manipulation of plant life. Unable to stem the overwhelming power of the Keynosian's greatest weapon, the empowered soldier, the North made a desperate gamble, to create their own empowered. Thousands of volunteers offered their lives to the experiment in a process called The Sacrifice. From those thousands who gave themselves for their country, only a few hundred emerged, changed. They became the Fingers of God, the world's most powerful living weapons. With the war over, these heroes, having fought and killed for their country, could not maintain their grip on reality. The process that created them corroded their minds, and they were given the moniker of Fallen. Their legacy continues on in their children, the NextGen.

More than 70 years after the war's end, the threat of the Keynosian remains. The progeny of the Fallen are tasked with securing a massive series of concentration camps called the Sectors. Constructed after the Great War, the Sectors hold the surviving Keynosian people and their living weapons, the empowered. With the Fallen lost, what can the Northern Alliance do to contain this threat? Their solution is the Peacemaker collar. A thin ring of metal, it gives a steady dose of a powerful drug that inhibits the potential of the empowered, but also rots the mind of the wearer. In a world where morality is thrown to the wayside for the sake of security and the only path you can take are the one's provided to you, is there a place where a young man can rise above it all?


----------



## hollyM (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Good to come across a fellow debut author around here (I feel so out of the loop having one book, lol). I'll visit the amazon page and check out your reviews. Good luck to you in your writing


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Holly!

Many Blessings to you as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Mooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrr Sci-Fi to add to my kindle.

Keep up the good work and love the cover of this book. Might want to add a larger image of the book cover so you can show of the artistic skill as well as the story itself... Go on you know you wanna!!!!

Shane


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

LOL! Why'd you give me a reason to shamelessly plug the artist?!

The cover was done by one of my best friends, Grey Williamson. You can see some more of his art at http://www.carbon-fibre.me/the_ethyr/tag/grey-williamson.

This is why writers should get a pro to do their covers... or at least someone else to give some ideas. What I had in mind was nothing like what he gave me. That was definitely a good thing!

Now to figure out how to increase the image size...


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Discounted to 0.99 for January 9th promo sale.


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmmm, for some reason Amazon still has it discounted down to $0.99.  I'll have to investigate that.


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Up in coming promo next week on the 28th!


----------



## CJ Davis (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks interesting!


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

CJ Davis said:


> Looks interesting!


Thanks! You book looks interesting as well. Will definitely check it out.


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Another 0.99 discounted time period.  Get it while it's hot.


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Time for a shameless bump!


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice interview about Sectors I thought you may enjoy.


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

It's about time for another Bump!


----------



## jpackage (Jun 3, 2014)

I'd say you're right about that bump! If you didn't, I would never have noticed it. 
Looks good!


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

*Checks watch*

Yep... another bump.


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

*bump*

Yay!  22 reviews on Amazon and 8 on Goodreads.  Still above 4.00!


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Bump!

24 reviews and STILL above 4.00 rating.


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Latest review 

5.0 out of 5 stars I am in love & in hate, October 4, 2014
By blasianbroad - See all my reviews
Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Sectors (Kindle Edition)
must read! very entertaining! action packed, well-developed characters! I am in love & in hate. I laugh, I get misty-eyed and I cheer. CANNOT wait for prequal and MOVIE!!!! ifyou like #hungergames, you wilL LOVE #SECTORS


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Bumping... will be dropping the pre-quel in a few months.


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

Updated cover and running a 0.99 sales


----------

